

Feynman Nobel Lecture "The Development of the Space-Time View of QED" - cgs1019
http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/physics/laureates/1965/feynman-lecture.html/

======
cgs1019
I love the detail he goes into about different possible approaches that didn't
work out. He gives a real sense of some of the process that leads into these
big, beautiful, polished models.

